# Non RO, no salt water softener?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.pelicanwater.com/salt_free_water_softeners.php?gclid=CK2ilcvPk7UCFa5AMgodCkYAvg

What do you guys think of this? Would it work for fish tanks?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds scientifically sketchy to me. 

I'll have another look later today when I'm more refreshed.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I too, would be curious as to how it works, how it works indefinitely, without maintenance, and the statement that salt softeners remove beneficial minerals is also incorrect, as I understand it.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Technically the principle makes sense. Essentially they are seeding the water stream to precipitate out the hardness.

In reality I can't see how they can introduce enough seeds to remove enough hardness to make any difference at all. Then they would have to filter the carbonate particles out of the water. Any filter would plug almost instantly. It's just as likely to make the water harder, rather than softer.

Lee


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It's a sediment filter. Think of running water through thousands of porus rocks. It'd clean the water, but would it really remove all the chemicals? Probably not. It's not bad looking though however unless you need really soft water through your house, it's probably not worth it. 

Just use peat moss pellets, Indian Almond leaves or bogwood.


----------

